
How much is Reddit making from Reddit gold? - bemmu
http://gold.reddit-stream.com/?fb_share=1
======
_pmf_
What's baffling is that Reddit is not considered a better business model than
the zombie that is Twitter.

------
solveforall
So basically enough to pay 3-4 fully loaded developers in SF. Also it's
interesting the 7.75% decrease in Gold after in Aug 2015, after the Victoria
Taylor firing.

Given the absence of a clear uptrend in the last few months, I think it's fair
to say Reddit Gold hasn't succeeded yet.

Kudos for the transparency though.

~~~
joshstrange
> Kudos for the transparency though.

This isn't reddit releasing numbers, this is someone scraping reddit and
estimating the numbers based on gifted gold. Notice at the bottom of the page:

> These numbers only include gifted gold, and don't take into account
> transaction fees etc

~~~
solveforall
Ah, sorry didn't realize that. Thanks for pointing that out.

------
x5n1
67000 a month. Wow. Small

~~~
prodmerc
Yeah, for one of the largest communities online, it's a small income.

But, they have advertising and sponsored submissions, and I do believe they
make more money from that.

Gold is practically user donations as far as I see it, it doesn't provide much
benefit to most users...

~~~
joshstrange
There are benefits it provides:
[https://www.reddit.com/gold/about/](https://www.reddit.com/gold/about/) but
most can be replicated with plugins

* Turn off ads

* Reddit themes

* Create a custom reddit alien avatar

* New comment highlighting

* Ad free, early access to the Upvoted podcast

* Remember what links you've visited across computers

------
qopp
The yearly numbers are more impressive/important:

    
    
        2013	$235,254.39
        2014	$778,528.80
        2015	$870,000.00 (est.)

~~~
mckee1
Those numbers would be impressive for a good restaurant, not a site 10's of
millions of MAU.

------
nhebb
There must be a bug in the tabulation, because the data I'm seeing is:

    
    
        $5,740,989,156
        last 24 hrs ($239207881.50 / hr)
    
        $67,463
        last month ($93.70 / hr)
    
        $2,506
        last week ($14.91 / hr)
    

Either that, or someone bought an awful lot of reddit gold in the last 24
hours.

~~~
4mnt
It seems it is fixed now,.

    
    
        $2,506
        last 24 hrs ($104.41 / hr)
    

Seems somewhat more reasonable

------
tapirl
Who know how much does Reddit help Imgur make money?

~~~
yuncun
Does Imgur make more money than reddit? How?

~~~
tapirl
ads

------
bluesign
"These numbers only include gifted gold"

------
popeshoe
5 billion dollars a day is not too shabby for a business model that consists
of rewarding people for heartfelt advice, sad stories, and puns

edit: booo

